# Mod für die Anzeige der Panzer Eigenschafts-Veränderungen



## Research (30. März 2013)

*Mod für die Anzeige der Panzer Eigenschafts-Veränderungen*

Hi,

kennt jemand nen Mod der mir Anzeigt wie sich z.B. die Sichtweite Verändert wenn ich die entspiegelte Optik kaufe,
dem Kommandanten in Weitsicht ausbilde
etc.?


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2013)

*AW: Mod für die Anzeige der Panzer Eigenschafts-Veränderungen*



Research schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kennt jemand nen Mod der mir Anzeigt wie sich z.B. die Sichtweite Verändert wenn ich die entspiegelte Optik kaufe,
> dem Kommandanten in Weitsicht ausbilde
> etc.?


 
Wofür?  Weiter als 550m kannst du eh nicht gucken


----------



## DarkMo (30. März 2013)

*AW: Mod für die Anzeige der Panzer Eigenschafts-Veränderungen*

an sowas hatt ich aber auch schonmal gedacht. scheints ned zu geben  un leider hab ich keine ahnung von diesem flash gelumbe.


----------



## Research (30. März 2013)

*AW: Mod für die Anzeige der Panzer Eigenschafts-Veränderungen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wofür?  Weiter als 550m kannst du eh nicht gucken


 
U.A um zu sehen wann ich die noch brauche?
Um, z.B andere Module kaufen zu können?


----------



## FkAh (30. März 2013)

*AW: Mod für die Anzeige der Panzer Eigenschafts-Veränderungen*

Es gibt ja beim XVM auch die Möglichkeit sich die Reichweiten mit Kreisen auf der Minimap anzeogen zu lassen, man kann die Minimap ja auch vergrößern. Da sieht man dann ggf. Unterschiede, weiß allerdins nicht wie genau das ist.


----------



## DarkMo (30. März 2013)

*AW: Mod für die Anzeige der Panzer Eigenschafts-Veränderungen*

bringt in dem fall aber nix ^^


----------



## FkAh (31. März 2013)

*AW: Mod für die Anzeige der Panzer Eigenschafts-Veränderungen*

Oh stimmt, merk ich auch grade. Crew AUsbildung lohtn es sich ja vorehr zu wissen wei viel es bringt und nicht erst trainieren und dann wieder verlernen.

Müsste man doch aber manuell ausrechnen können?


----------



## Seeefe (31. März 2013)

*AW: Mod für die Anzeige der Panzer Eigenschafts-Veränderungen*



Research schrieb:


> U.A um zu sehen wann ich die noch brauche?
> Um, z.B andere Module kaufen zu können?


 
Das Sichtsystem ist eh fürn ****  Von daher ob man 450m gucken kann oder 550m


----------



## Research (31. März 2013)

*AW: Mod für die Anzeige der Panzer Eigenschafts-Veränderungen*

Allgemein sind die Boni eher, "üppig". Egal ob Ausrüstung oder Skills.


----------



## Homerclon (1. April 2013)

*AW: Mod für die Anzeige der Panzer Eigenschafts-Veränderungen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wofür?  Weiter als 550m kannst du eh nicht gucken


 Meinst du jetzt Aufklären, oder tatsächlich Sehen?
Letzteres geht bis ~730m (für genaues müsste ich nochmal nachschlagen/-rechnen), Voraussetzung ist, man in den diagonal-gegenüberliegenden Ecken eines 500m²-Vierecks steht.
Und effektiv Aufklären nur bis 500m.


----------



## DarkMo (2. April 2013)

*AW: Mod für die Anzeige der Panzer Eigenschafts-Veränderungen*

ich hab mal gehört, dass sichtweiten-erhöhung über 500m hinaus auch noch sinnvoll sein kann. jetz einfach mal paar zahlen ausm kopf geholt: 500m sichtweite und offene pleene - der gegner mit 0 camo wird bei 500m noch gespottet. is er im busch, sinds nur noch 500*irgendwelche prozente also *aus den fingern saug* 450m. mit 550m sichtweite könnte man den kerl aber auch erst (also wieder offen und keine camo) ab 500 spotten, da das system nich mehr hergibt -> der grund, weshalb viele sagen "sinnfrei also". gehen wir jetz aber wieder vom busch aus und dem selben prozentsatz (*rechne* 500*x=450 -> x=450/500 -> x=0.9), dann sind wir bei 550*0.9=495m *tadaa* also trotz busch dennoch fast 500m spotting range, da halt das endergebnis auf 500 geclamped wird und nicht die zwischenergebnisse.


----------



## freakfish (2. April 2013)

*AW: Mod für die Anzeige der Panzer Eigenschafts-Veränderungen*

Ja, gehört hat das glaube ich schon jeder... müsste man einfach mal testen, bestätigt ist das halt nirgends offiziell von WG.
Könnte man auch mal einfach ein bisschen herumprobieren bei Gelegenheit in Testrunden, habe da eigentlich gut geeignete Panzer mit Sichtfähigkeiten für, mit Optiken u Fernglas usw


----------



## Homerclon (2. April 2013)

*AW: Mod für die Anzeige der Panzer Eigenschafts-Veränderungen*

Daher hab ich das Wörtchen "effektiv" dazu geschrieben.
Das hab ich nämlich auch schon gelesen.


----------

